
Show HN: Calculator for car insurance overpayment based on 27k actual policies - hannofichtner
http://calculator.gabi.com/
======
hannofichtner
Hi, I am Hanno, Founder and CEO of Gabi. The calculator we are showing here is
based on 27,126 car insurance policies that we analyzed over the last year. We
got those policies as part of the comparison shopping business we are running
at gabi.com.

We checked all those insurance policies for potential savings. We compared the
current rate with rates from over 25 insurance companies out there to see if
we could find the same coverage for a better price.

Our calculator summarizes those findings and shows the likelihood that the
user is overpaying on his current car policy and how much he is overpaying.

